# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin tulevaisuuden metrohankkeet kevytmetrona

## Ossi Viljakainen

Helsingin tulevat metrohankkeet, kuten esimerkiksi töölön ja laajasalon metro tulisi toteuttaa kevyemmällä metroratkaisulla, kuin nykyisellä maan alla kulkevalla raskaalla kaupunkijunalla. Nykyisenlainen raskas metro on kallis, sen on kankea kääntymään (suuri kääntösäde) ja se on liian suuri  Helsinkiin (vaunu kansainvälisesti poikkeuksellisen leveä, 3,1m).

Berliinin, Pariisin, Tukholman ja Amsterdamin - sekä ymmärtääkseni myös Lontoon metrot on kaikki toteutettu kevyellä tekniikalla ja ne toimivat loistavasti. Näistä parhaiten tuntemassani Berliinissä ja Amsterdamissa on käytössä eri levyistä kalustoa eri linjoilla ja liikenne toimii hyvin. Berliinissä vanhimmat linjat U1, U2, U3 ja U4 on toteutettu kapeammalla kalustolla (kleinprofil, 2,30m leveä) ja uudemmat linjat kuten U5, U6, U7, U8, U9 leveämmällä kalustolla (großprofil, 2,65m leveä). Berliinissä kalustoa ei voida vaihtaa päittäin. Amsterdamissa puolestaan kapea kalusto sopii myös perinteisen metron tunneliin levennetyn astinlaudan ansiosta.
*
Berliinin uudet junat. Großprofil:*


*Kleinprofil:*


*Amsterdamin metro - Vanha 3,00m leveä kalusto:*

Tätä kalustohankintaa Amsterdamissa pidetään suurena virheenä. Kalusto oli kallis hankkia, sen kääntösäde on liian suuri Amsterdamiin ja se rakentaminen toteutettiin kaivamalla katettu avokaivanto. Rakentamisen yhteydessä talot jouduttiin purkamaan linjan tieltä.

*Hybridikalusto metro/sneltram, joka on 2,65m leveä:*

Tätä linjaa on pidetty erittäin onnistuneena ratkaisuna. Alkumatka tunnelissa, loppumatka katuverkossa.

*Uusin 2,65m leveä kevytmetrokalusto:*

Erittäin pidetty kevytmetro/pikaratikka ratkaisu.
Helsingin nykyinen metrorata jääköön omaksi linjakseen. Tulevaisuuden radat olisi paras toteuttaa kevyemmällä tekniikalla, joka olisi sitten yhteensopiva esimerkiksi raidejokerin ja muiden seudullisten raidehankkeiden kanssa. Tällä saavutettaisiin huomattavia kustannussäästöjä, liikennöinnin siitä lainkaan kärsimättä.

----------

